# 7 pet rats need a new home! (Texas)



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have three male rats and four female rats that are in need of new homes. The four girls are together and two boys are together, and one boy is by himself, but the males and females have never met so no risk of the females being pregnant. I am rehoming the groups separately, but if you want both groups (and will not breed them) that would be fine.

Now for the info about the rats.

The girls will come with a Double Critter Nation that is less than a year old that has only been used by these girls. As such, I am charging a rehoming fee for the girls of about $125 because of the cage. The four girls in include Silver, Eevee, Peaches, and Cream. They do not know their names so you are free to change them if you wish. Silver, Peaches, and Cream were bought from Petsmart in September of 2012. Eevee was bought from Petco in February of 2013. None of them are skittish or hand-shy, but they do not really like being petted. Silver and Peaches LOVE riding on shoulders, though. Cream and Eevee don’t really understand the concept of shoulder-riding. Cream can do it, but prefers not to. Eevee doesn’t understand how to hold on. Eevee doesn’t mind being carried against someone’s chest, though. All of them are tiny sweeties with huge personalities. They don’t know their names or come when called, but they know the sound of treat containers shaking and rush to it. Eevee got loose once and I just shook a box of treats and she came. In addition to the cage, the girls will have all their hammocks and litter boxes. The four girls MUST stay together. I will not be adopting them out separately.

Two of the boys can come with a cage if wanted. It will be a Double Critter Nation (I have two) and if it is wanted, it will be about $125. The boys themselves are free to a good home, however. Their names are Gus Gus and Tantor. Gus Gus was born in September of 2012 and Tantor was born in April of 2013. They are half-brothers with the same father, bought from a local breeder. Tantor is easy going and malleable. I can pick him up and do whatever I want to him, basically. Gus Gus lets me do whatever I want to him as long as all four feet are on the ground. He can panic when picked up. He does love getting massages, though and will basically fall asleep in an instant if the right buttons are pushed. Tantor can be playful sometimes and will play with your hand with the right encouragement. I think Gus Gus knows his name, but I am not certain. They will come with a few hammocks, but I do not have a small cage you can transport them in, so you will need to bring a small carrier or cage for when you pick them up. Gus Gus and Tantor MUST stay together. I will not be adopting them out separately.

The third boy, Meeko, sadly lives alone at the moment. He has been deathly afraid of other rats for a few months now and tends to get violent when he feels threatened by them, even when they are completely unthreatening. I got him from Petsmart in January of 2013 when he was about five weeks old. He loves people and I think he knows his name. Even if he doesn’t know his name, he comes when he hears treats. He LOVES dry pasta more than anything in the world, but is always gentle when he takes it, insuring his teeth don’t touch human skin. He will also come with a cage (a Martin’s R-670) if desired, in which case I will ask about $20 for him and the cage. If the cage is unneeded, Meeko is free to a good home. I believe he suffers from hormonal aggression (but only towards other rats, NOT humans) which could be fixed by a neuter. Sadly, due to a change in situation I am unable to keep him and therefore cannot get him neutered myself, which is why he is living alone at this time. I do not recommend introducing him to another rat unless he is neutered.

None of these rats are biters! They have never bitten out of aggression or fear. They even know not to bite your finger if it’s covered in yogurt or baby food. They will gently lick it off.


I am in the Dallas/Fort Worth area , but in order to make sure these sweeties go to the right owners, I am willing to travel quite a ways to rehome them. Here is a list of general areas I’m willing to go to, but this isn’t an exclusive list. Even if you live nowhere near these, I may still be willing to meet you halfway at the very least or arrange a rat train. Abilene, Amarillo, Wichita Falls, Lubbock, Austin, and of course almost anywhere in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Even nearby states are an option. We would meet in a public place, such as a Walmart parking lot. I will not bring them to someone’s house or a non-public area.

These rats are NOT first come first serve and they are NOT to be used as feeders. These are beloved pets that I wish I did not have to give up, but I have no choice right now. That said, I have quite a bit of time to find them the right home so I will be picky about whom they go to. If you think you can offer either group of rats a loving home, send me an email! Also, feel free to ask any questions!

Here are pictures.

These are the Double Critter Nations. It's an old picture, so the set up is very different now. The girls cage will come with one deep pan. The boys' cage will come with two deep pans and one has a hole cut in it so the bottom and top levels are accessible.

The girls, Silver, Eevee, Peaches, and Cream.


Tantor (top) and Gus Gus.



Meeko.




Sorry the images are sideways. Not sure how that happened...


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to double post, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend other places I could advertize this. I really need to find homes for them. I've already posted on the Rat Association of Texas's facebook but I don't know where else to post... I'd rather avoid posting on Craig's List, but I guess I might have to... I'd really like for them to go to someone part of the rat "community" so I know they're going to good homes. I'm willing to travel pretty far and even try to arrange a rat train if needed. I just want my babies to go to good homes... but the longer I have them, the harder it will be to give them up.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Since you are charging quite a bit I am sure anyone who is willing to pay will be an experienced rat owner  though I would higher the single boys price for craigslist


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not charging for the rats: Only the cages. The rats themselves are free if the cages aren't wanted/needed... except in the case of the girls. I want them to be able to keep their cage. They get really nervous and develop weird habits when their habitat is changed. The reason I'm only charging $20 for Meeko's cage is that the cage itself is pretty small and cheap. I think I only paid $70 to begin with.


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

If I wasn't in Alabama, I would so take all of your boys </3 I've been looking for more boys for some time, but around where I am there are mostly girls. Good luck :3 I hope they find great homes!


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

shelbygrace97 said:


> If I wasn't in Alabama, I would so take all of your boys </3 I've been looking for more boys for some time, but around where I am there are mostly girls. Good luck :3 I hope they find great homes!


Same here except I am in Tennessee and there are like no rats around. There are ones at the pet stores but I don't want to support them now that I know what goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Would you really seriously want them? If so, I could look into arranging a rat train to get them to you. I'm willing to travel quite a ways. Not all the way to Alabama, but to nearby states where I could find someone else to take them the rest of the way. It would take some planning, but I'm sure we could figure out some way to work it out if you were seriously interested in the boys.

Would you want all three boys or just Gus Gus and Tantor? Meeko is living alone right now and all attempts to reintroduce him to other rats have failed.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe Meeko just doesn't like your boys. I have seen the same thing happen with other animals like cats and dogs or horses. Sometimes it just takes them meeting an individual with the right personality, kind of like people.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I know it's more than that with Meeko. That may very well be the case for Gus Gus and Tantor not getting along with Bartok anymore, but Meeko's issues are beyond just disliking other rats.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

May I ask what is it that you need to re-home your babies? I know its a hard decision.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

A change in my living situation. I'm going to be moving soon and I can't have this many rats where I am going to be living. I might not be able to have any, depending on where I end up.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I found a home for all three boys.  They're going to someone that currently has no rats but has had rats for ten years and is well known in the local rat community. She can't take them until April, though, which is fine.

I've sort of decided to keep the girls, but if a great home pops up, I'll still be willing to rehome them. It just isn't a necessity any more (due to a change in plans as for as my living situation goes). So if anyone here is seriously interested in the girls, please let me know. Like I said, I'm willing to travel fairly far (even out of state) for the right home.


----------

